# Very Pregnant and Gravid Platy



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of my prego platy. She has started to form a gravid spot but you can not see it too good in these pics. Please leave some info, thanks.


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

DSuss1018 said:


> Here are some updated pics of my prego platy. She has started to form a gravid spot but you can not see it too good in these pics. Please leave some info, thanks.


You can either put her in one of those breeder nets or something so she can have her babies in peace.You need some plants in it for the babies to hide in to.


----------



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

she is in a seperate tank and there are some plants


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

In my opinion, those breeder boxes only bring stress. So many times have I chased down my livebearers put them in the box and get a false alarm. (probably because I spook them) But I like to Put a few floating plants so When I lift the tank. I can see them right there while the adults can't


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

DSuss1018 said:


> she is in a seperate tank and there are some plants


Ok! I would check on her a couple times a day until she drops them.One thing to watch out is that you dont remove her before she is totaly done giving birth to them all.


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> In my opinion, those breeder boxes only bring stress. So many times have I chased down my livebearers put them in the box and get a false alarm. (probably because I spook them) But I like to Put a few floating plants so When I lift the tank. I can see them right there while the adults can't


You have to be slow and gentle with the females ;-)


----------

